# Tried to plant and grow dimensioned lumber....



## David Hill (May 11, 2021)

So I thought with the price of lumber and all that I’d try a hand at growing some dimensioned lumber— I chose 4 x6, figured it’d give some shade. Planted them in our back yard, off the patio, next to the pool. Dang if I know what root stimulator to use though, 60 odd of them ouhgt’a make a nice payday.
First pic is newly planted “forest”, think it looked ok.
Second pic with the barrier put down to keep the weeds out. Trying to maximize how much water they can get. Oh, and I did cut a notch in the top of each one..... just in case they don’t grow.

Next pic is what happened after “lovely bride” decided that we ought to just go ahead and put in the deck that ” someone” suggested about 20 yrs ago—- I’m on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 11, 2021)

That deck would have been a lot cheaper way back then.......sorry to point that out David......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> That deck would have been a lot cheaper way back then.......sorry to point that out David......



Yep. One of those- “it is what it is”

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 11, 2021)

Good Lawd!! you think you got enough posts under that deck!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 11, 2021)

I think he 's moving too fast!


----------



## jasonb (May 11, 2021)

David you're the 2nd one I've seen today!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (May 21, 2021)

Progress pic!
In between weather, work, and just being tired, here’s how it looks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (May 21, 2021)

Keep going buddy, I need help next spring!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 21, 2021)

Git 'r did! Looking great there. I see you musta sprung for decent boards. The "standard" boards around here will no longer mate on the edges. To much planer/shaper snipe at each knot on the board.




We wound up re ordering this deck. It's on a half million dollar house....


----------



## David Hill (May 22, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Git 'r did! Looking great there. I see you musta sprung for decent boards. The "standard" boards around here will no longer mate on the edges. To much planer/shaper snipe at each knot on the board.View attachment 209345View attachment 209346
> We wound up re ordering this deck. It's on a half million dollar house....



Hmmm, I just chose my boards at Lowes. The prime boards were $7 each higher than the “plain” boards. I’ll take a few knots & they’re pretty straight for most part— some require a little encouragement to be straight,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (May 23, 2021)

Got all the deck boards applied!
1100 screws later....
All’s left is to mark & trim— later— the rain caught with me.
Interesting illusion with camera— makes surface look curved — it’s not.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

